# No More Competions In So. California



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It appears we no longer have either IASCA or MECA in Southern California. I don't see any events scheduled for 2013


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Its still early and most events for MECA dont usually get scheduled until late Feb or early March. I know I am not scheduling anything for at least another month, I would be patient...


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> It appears we no longer have either IASCA or MECA in Southern California. I don't see any events scheduled for 2013


I feel ya michael :/ It is still early though. Regarding IASCA, someone needs to reach out to Moe and maybe Travis Chin.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

shows wont start popping up til after March. and its not like a bunch pop up all at once. so keep checking


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

I have more than a feeling that it seems SoCal may be SOL unless things change.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Pack your bags and travel north


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

badfish said:


> Pack your bags and travel north


you paying for my gas John? lol

It sucks bro. Really a shame...


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I feel you


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

What happened to Todd? Is he taking a break?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Why don't you guys just take care if it yourselves rather than rely on somebody else?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Why don't you guys just take care if it yourselves rather than rely on somebody else?


The person that takes it over if he is a competitor has to move up to Master Class.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> The person that takes it over if he is a competitor has to move up to Master Class.


Not True at all. Event Directors donot have to move to Master Class...unless that is a new rule. as in Brand new-and considering the new rules arent released yet...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have been an event director and was the Event Director of the Year last year and have competed in Street Class.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Our event promoter, Todd, competed in Master class. The rule is once you compete in Master, you cannot move down. I wonder if this is true even if you compete with a different car that is set up for a lower class? Does'nt seem to make sense if the classification is based on your car and its install. Why would the classification follow the individual regardless of car then. Mic? anyone?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Not True at all. Event Directors donot have to move to Master Class...unless that is a new rule. as in Brand new-and considering the new rules arent released yet...


That's what the MECA promoter told me, he had to move up to Masters and wasn't that happy about it.

I personally don't mind moving up to Masters and getting my ass handed to me, it would also make a lot of people very happy if I was to leave Modified.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> That's what the MECA promoter told me, he had to move up to Masters and wasn't that happy about it.
> 
> I personally don't mind moving up to Masters and getting my ass handed to me, it would also make a lot of people very happy if I was to leave Modified.


He was misinformed, there was no rule stating that last year and to my knowledge the only SQ rule changes are happening in ModEx and Extreme this year. 

If you wanted to compete in Modified, host events and be the person that saves SQ Competition in SoCal you could do that very easily.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you guys still gonna have your regular meets?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> you guys still gonna have your regular meets?


Yes we will have our regular meets. Some of us spent big dollars in the off season trying to improve so we want the comps.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Our event promoter, Todd, competed in Master class. The rule is once you compete in Master, you cannot move down. I wonder if this is true even if you compete with a different car that is set up for a lower class? Does'nt seem to make sense if the classification is based on your car and its install. Why would the classification follow the individual regardless of car then. Mic? anyone?


Once Master, Always Master. I donot agree with this rule for the exact reasons you pointed out--you could change cars etc...but for some reason Once a competitor competes in Master they are stuck there regardless.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Michael will you save us this season????


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> That's what the MECA promoter told me, he had to move up to Masters and wasn't that happy about it.
> 
> I personally don't mind moving up to Masters and getting my ass handed to me, it would also make a lot of people very happy if I was to leave Modified.


WOW! you mean to Tell me that Todd didnt understand or know the rules?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

darrenforeal said:


> Michael will you save us this season????


The kitty almost got me!


Jim was telling me that the guys were not happy with Matt B. judging. if I were to do it I would probably have Matt B. judge all the shows.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> WOW! you mean to Tell me that Todd didnt understand or know the rules?


Todd said once your a promoter you have to compete in Master.

Jim Becker would be a better choice for promoter he knows the rules and is a trained judge. 

I'm still a rebel!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Then pay Jim to judge, but don't let it die because somebody is misinformed


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> The kitty almost got me!
> 
> 
> Jim was telling me that the guys were not happy with Matt B. judging. if I were to do it I would probably have Matt B. judge all the shows.




I know the way to your heart! Couldn't send BBQ via the internet. So I posted the next best thing! Some shows are better than none IMO. And as long as it is consistent, then I suppose that is good. But more judges might be able to be recruited as time goes along. I dunno



michaelsil1 said:


> Todd said once your a promoter you have to compete in Master.
> 
> Jim Becker would be a better choice for promoter he knows the rules and is a trained judge.
> 
> I'm still a rebel!!



Seems some guys that I know know MECA, disagree on the master thing.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Then pay Jim to judge, but don't let it die because somebody is misinformed


Todd wasn't motivated to do MECA any longer it didn't have anything to do with him being in the Master Class.


I wouldn't have a problem paying Jim to do it, but he would have to check with the Boss first. :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Then pay Jim to judge, but don't let it die because somebody is misinformed


P.S.


If Jim was to do it he would probably have to stop tuning most of the cars. oke:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Howard, Chefhow, has been Midatlantic Event Director since 2009.In 2010 He placed 3rd in a very competitive MECA Street Class Finals. in 2010 He was Street Class MECA Finals champion. Last year, he did 6 shows including the 1st ever MECA regional/ Multi-State Final and was voted MECA Event Promoter of the Year.

Steve Cook has done several shows at his shop--competes in Modex

There are several guys out of Ohio, none of which compete in Master Class who do events and are event promoters.

There is a long list of event promoters or individuals who do events or series of events that donot go thru an Event coordinator who do not compete in Master.

I think it was be suffice to say that someone was VERY misinformed or more than likely misinterpreted rules


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Howard, Chefhow, has been Midatlantic Event Director since 2009.In 2010 He placed 3rd in a very competitive MECA Street Class Finals. in 2010 He was Street Class MECA Finals champion. Last year, he did 6 shows including the 1st ever MECA regional/ Multi-State Final and was voted MECA Event Promoter of the Year.
> 
> Steve Cook has done several shows at his shop--competes in Modex
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you're wrong. I was trying to get someone to take it over and he said that he didn't want to move up to Master he had heard the same thing from Todd, Todd gave us some bad information.

It would be nice if several of us were to take it over I just don't have the time to take care of all the details.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Hosting events is not really difficult. Contact Steve Stern (MECA) or Moe Sabourin (IASCA)
tell them you are interested in hosting an event

find a venue. it does not have to be a car audio shop, I held an IASCA event in the back parking lot of the Virginia Tech technology Building a couple years ago. We do events in a Bus Station in Pottsville PA.

promote your event so people will come

Buy Trophys or awards of some sort

find judges

Hold your event


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> P.S.
> 
> 
> If Jim was to do it he would probably have to stop tuning most of the cars. oke:


Why? Todd tuned alot of the cars down south as well from what I recall. Jim is a straight up, tell it how it is, honest guy and I think he'd be great at taking over the Meca/Iasca situation down there.
And as far as Matt B. judging, I find him to be very knowledgeable and he has the ability to give a tremendous amount of real feedback with helpful solutions to overcome the problems he is hearing. He may score a little on the low side, but get passed that. What I find more important is his consistency throughout the event he is judging. Just my $.02


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

SQHemi said:


> Why? Todd tuned alot of the cars down south as well from what I recall. Jim is a straight up, tell it how it is, honest guy and I think he'd be great at taking over the Meca/Iasca situation down there.
> And as far as Matt B. judging, I find him to be very knowledgeable and he has the ability to give a tremendous amount of real feedback with helpful solutions to overcome the problems he is hearing. He may score a little on the low side, but get passed that. What I find more important is his consistency throughout the event he is judging. Just my $.02


I might take over promoting, if it's feasible for me to do so. This is not the best time for me. I'll be talking with Steve Stern shortly about the options that exist, as I am not prepared to make several trips up north this year. Especially, with two SQ cars.

Scott, we have different views of the judging. But, that's ok...My biggest problem is the inconsistency with the scores. I actually wouldn't mind training to be a judge, but I still wanna compete. I think i'd be decent.

The last three years i've seen attendance dwindle at the competitions. I'd like to change that, just not sure how. I'll only considering promoting, if it can be done right. And, I can figure out how to bring the competitors back to the game.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SQHemi said:


> Why? Todd tuned alot of the cars down south as well from what I recall. Jim is a straight up, tell it how it is, honest guy and I think he'd be great at taking over the Meca/Iasca situation down there.
> And as far as Matt B. judging, I find him to be very knowledgeable and he has the ability to give a tremendous amount of real feedback with helpful solutions to overcome the problems he is hearing. He may score a little on the low side, but get passed that. What I find more important is his consistency throughout the event he is judging. Just my $.02


Scott,

I was just giving Jim a little poke on his tuning the competition cars.

Matt B. is my favorite Judge his feedback has helped me more than anyone else!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> I might take over promoting, if it's feasible for me to do so. This is not the best time for me. I'll be talking with Steve Stern shortly about the options that exist, as I am not prepared to make several trips up north this year. Especially, with two SQ cars.
> 
> Scott, we have different views of the judging. But, that's ok...My biggest problem is the inconsistency with the scores. I actually wouldn't mind training to be a judge, but I still wanna compete. I think i'd be decent.
> 
> The last three years i've seen attendance dwindle at the competitions. I'd like to change that, just not sure how. I'll only considering promoting, if it can be done right. And, I can figure out how to bring the competitors back to the game.


David,

It would be great if you were to take over, thanks for stepping up.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> David,
> 
> It would be great if you were to take over, thanks for stepping up.


Let's see how it goes...I don't want us to not have any competitions this year. Especially, because i'm really excited about how both of my cars are sounding.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Black05Hemi said:


> I might take over promoting, if it's feasible for me to do so. This is not the best time for me. I'll be talking with Steve Stern shortly about the options that exist, as I am not prepared to make several trips up north this year. Especially, with two SQ cars.


I'm sorry to hear your having a rough time currently, makes it hard to make competing a viable option when life throws us curves. I took the first half of the '12 season off with some health issues, fortunately I have been able to find my way back into the lanes and start my next SQ car. And there are a few of us that can and will make the drive to socal this season, in fact I know of a new competitor in your class with YOU in his sights from norcal:laugh:



Black05Hemi said:


> Scott, we have different views of the judging. But, that's ok...My biggest problem is the inconsistency with the scores. I actually wouldn't mind training to be a judge, but I still wanna compete. I think i'd be decent.


You should absolutely go through the training to be a judge regardless if you ever do officially judge. It will make you an even stronger competitor to have that knowledge under your belt. I attended the training back in 2010 with Steve Stern and it was eye opening and has made me a much better tuner and competitor. We (Vince and I) are looking into facilitating an Iasca judge training up here in NorCal. As soon as we secure the trainer or bribe Mic to come back to Cali, we will post the details. 

I think our views are pretty similar on the scoring at the shows. I had my frustrations early on with larger than expected point swings from show to show and judge to judge. I think I just got passed it and stopped looking at the score but how I compared to my major competition. I evaluated my upward progress on my point spread between Gary Summers, Big Red and I. Big red and I were always +or- 1 point of each other and could go either way on any given Saturday, while we both chased Gary who was 3-5 points above us. It took me a year of feedback, tuning, changing, learning, modifying, more tuning until I caught Gary. Big Red was doing the same but jumped into Master to play in that sandbox . For me, as competitive as I am, I find myself attending the shows for the feedback and the strive to get better more so than focusing on the score. 

Whats your views on the judging?




Black05Hemi said:


> The last three years i've seen attendance dwindle at the competitions. I'd like to change that, just not sure how. I'll only considering promoting, if it can be done right. And, I can figure out how to bring the competitors back to the game.


Are you referring to Socal dwindling in attendance?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So. Cal attendance goes up and down. I personally want feedback while others just want a high score. I can't move forward with my tuning if I don't get any feedback!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

as a judge I believe feedback is more important than the score
Scoring should always be consistent but IMO should also be supported by feedback.
Notes are what helps competitors.

When I judge regardless if its IASCA or MECA or when I traveled to Japan to do USACi Japan Finals--I 1st set the volume to 90db.
Then I write down what the volume level number is on the head unit.
If the car cant reach 90db, I promptly let the competitor know and give them a chance to make an adjustment.

after that, I make notes on each section, fill in or draw diagrams etc...

Cars should never be comparatively judged against each other--they should be judged against the rulebook and a standard reference.
for IASCA and EMMA the reference is the GM 835 Headphones, as well as live music.

So scores should always be given in relation to what the rulebook says or outlines for giving scores.
note should support this as well

Id love to come back to CA and judge. Pay for Travel and food and I'll judge for Free


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder if we could try to have MECA and IASCA in the same compition of at all possible. And if it wasn't a ton more trouble. I find the Iasca scoring to be more helpful in determining holes in the system. 

Also, I could care less about scores as long as they are consistent. What I got tired of was the feedback that was something as follows. "it's really good. I dunno what I would really change." And then have that not reflected at all on the scoring. Especially when different guys were getting the same generic feedback. But scores differed. Or... "Its a lot better than it was last time." yet scores were the same. Opposed to the feedback and notes i got later from mic in redding. great specific things with notes that really helped me change a few things.That's just me and I'm new to this so what do I know.

I hope this season works out. If have some stuff in the works that should be interesting.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was getting the same feedback, sounds great don't change a thing then I look at my score and say WTF. We got a lot of that last year and I think its one of the reasons why the turnout was light.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

People need to stop getting hung up on the numbers and look to see if they are consistent. In the north east our scoring seems to be lower than out west, the scores are consistent, just lower. 

To answer somebodies question about MECA and IASCA together, yes, I did it at 3 shows over the last 2years.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chefhow said:


> People need to stop getting hung up on the numbers and look to see if they are consistent. In the north east our scoring seems to be lower than out west, the scores are consistent, just lower.
> 
> To answer somebodies question about MECA and IASCA together, yes, I did it at 3 shows over the last 2years.


We do have a Judge that scores higher than others, but he is consistent. The problem seems to be in the training the rules for scoring are laid out very clearly.

When Gary Summers went for finals back East his score was still very high.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> as a judge I believe feedback is more important than the score
> Scoring should always be consistent but IMO should also be supported by feedback.
> Notes are what helps competitors.
> 
> ...


I would love for you to come and Judge (if David steps up) and there's at least a couple of us that will kick in for your travel and food.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

What is this GM 835 cans ? I search I come up with crap.

I know of no Reference grade with the name GM 835. 

I've had many headsets, Tube pre's, 300b driver sets and all the top cans,

what is this, you speak of as Reference.




Mic10is said:


> as a judge I believe feedback is more important than the score
> Scoring should always be consistent but IMO should also be supported by feedback.
> Notes are what helps competitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

SPL competitions are starting to pop up more and more in southern California (specifically Escondido). Would it be easier to combine some of these events? Best of both worlds! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

xxx_busa said:


> What is this GM 835 cans ? I search I come up with crap.
> 
> I know of no Reference grade with the name GM 835.


Mic is referring to the German Maestro 835D headphones.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would love for you to come and Judge (if David steps up) and there's at least a couple of us that will kick in for your travel and food.


Dude u can't afford to buy me a monster at a show but you're gonna fly a dude cross country to judge ? . Lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Dude u can't afford to buy me a monster at a show but you're gonna fly a dude cross country to judge ? . Lol


I bring you a Rockstar all the time.

I didn't say I would pay I said there was at least a couple of people that would. I could pitch in some!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Dude u can't afford to buy me a monster at a show but you're gonna fly a dude cross country to judge ? . Lol


:shrug:

:2thumbsup:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont want that bastard mic over here to judge!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i dont want that bastard mic over here to judge!


I'll make sure the show I come to is outside your 70mile radius, then you wont feel obligated to show up


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I'll make sure the show I come to is outside your 70mile radius, then you wont feel obligated to show up


Lmao!!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> as a judge I believe feedback is more important than the score
> Scoring should always be consistent but IMO should also be supported by feedback.
> Notes are what helps competitors.
> 
> ...


Although I'm relatively new to judging, this is also what I have the most satisfaction with. I love nothing more than when a competitor asks me about the notes I wrote on the sheet and what I heard (rather than compare numbers with everyone else). Than I know they care about the way it sounds, rather than how it scores.

It is also the most valuable learning tool I know of, to be able to clearly describe in words something that was initially a feeling or emotion. "Good" and "bad" are so much easier to write down than being specific.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Some thoughts about competition scoring and judging.

MECA 2010 season competing Modex.
Avg score 89.15
4 scores over 90
Win World Finals in Modex, Rookie year with the Benz.

MECA 2011 season competing Modex.
Avg score 84.00
high score 96.50

MECA 2012 competing Modex.
State Finals only - 77.80

The SQ of the car improves and the scores go down. I have 32 years of sound mixing experience which qualifies me to make this statement.

Just my thoughts!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i dont want that bastard mic over here to judge!


I do!

the further he gets from the East Coast, the happier we all are.


LOL!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

garysummers said:


> Some thoughts about competition scoring and judging.
> 
> MECA 2010 season competing Modex.
> Avg score 89.15
> ...


Other competitors can improve as u are improving. it is possible


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Scores say car is not improving but the contrary!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

garysummers said:


> Scores say car is not improving but the contrary!


Gary,

I thought your car had improved, however, the Judging last season left much to be desired.

Most of the valuable feedback I got last year came from you. Thank you!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Judging also evolves and improves as well-maybe not in all areas but the more seat time and experience a Judge gets the more critical he/she will more confidently be.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Same pool of judges all years. Plenty of seat time! Digging in the wrong place!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like a question for those same judges then. 

I've learned to not worry about the numbers. In some cases it's akin to throwing logic out the window and as a person who has to analyze (stuff) all day at work, it drives me nuts but at the same time saves my sanity. I'd recommend the same.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Not worried about numbers or my sanity and with respect to judging and competition, throwing out logic would lead to even worse chaos. Facts are facts!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Gary, no offense but a 96.5 is an anomoly. If you think about it a 50 is avg on a MECA score sheet where we are scored on a 100 point scale, so mid 70's is way above avg, 80's is really good and out in the north east is hard to achieve and a car in the 90's is very very rare. 

I think what. Mic said has some validity, the more seat time those judges have had over the past 3 years has given them more experience and as such they have developed a more critical ear and learned to judge tighter. It's not that your car is getting worse, it's that the judging is evolving.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Dude u can't afford to buy me a monster at a show but you're gonna fly a dude cross country to judge ? . Lol


Jim's right I am broke!

This was a very bad weekend and it took more money than I have to fix my system.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Not looking to get into an argument on scoring, but I do have to agree with some of what Gary has brought up. Scores have been trending down over the last few years, and in general I don't see it specifically as a result of judges improving. I wonder if it isn't due to how much better the best cars are getting, though. In order to maintain space at the top of the scoresheet to discriminate amongst the best cars, the scores have to be spread out. A 100 point scoresheet makes it very difficult for a judge to differentiate between two very good cars even when the quarter point evaluation is used. 

No matter the class of car or the competitors in play at a given show, a judge should be making subjective evaluations on a car by car basis against his or her personal reference and scoring that car based on the predefined score breakdown in the rule book. Not an evaluation between two cars that happen to be at the show that day. This is an extremely difficult thing to do accurately, but I feel that most judges are pretty good at it on most days (every judge has a bad day!). That being said, I have also noticed cars getting better and scores going down as a general national trend. I take this to mean that the leading cars are forcing a change in the grading scale to allow these cars to be differentiated from each other. In other words, Gary... if you consider yourself to be at the front of the pack take the lower scores as a compliment. You are helping to define the bell curve that cars are being scored against.

-T


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm not buying it, if a Judge isn't trained properly your going to get scores all across the board and as I stated before the criteria for scoring is laid out very clearly.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

“No man ever steps in the same river twice, for it's not the same river and he's not the same man.”


― Heraclitus


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone who complains about Judging or scoring should be part of the solution and not the problem. MECA and IASCA have a great judge training program. Steve Stern does a very good job training judges that attend the certification-granted you will only get out of it when you are open to receive. IASCA does a tremendous job as well.

So instead of complaining--get certified, and offer your services to the judging pool

Good judges are always needed in all parts of the country.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*The only time I've said anything to a Judge *is what did you hear wrong and the response was sounds great don't change a thing. If it was perfect my score should have reflected such.


If my system doesn't perform well I want to know where and how. If my Mid Bass is perfect let the score reflect it. It doesn't help any of us if you adjust the scoring system because the cars are improving.


If the cars are improving let the scoring show it!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

in terms of venue, the city of costa mesa hosts a car show at city hall every 1st friday of the month. can easily be piggybacked on and there are tons of guys with time and money who are ready to be infected with the bug. the show is organized by the (now ex) mayor.
also, i can obtain the OC Fairgrounds as a venue. and i have friends, so we could be hooked up.
finally i heard that the people at Hooters would mind offering up their parking lot, at least thats what john (golden ears) was saying.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

IMO, the very fact that we have all these differing opinions about scoring and judging is the primary reason we have issues with it. 

if we all agreed on one principle it would be much easier. 

for me, comps is a great way to get newbies exposure into the world of SQ, and i would say 99 percent of my customers who have competed will never become serious SQ comp guys...and i never use my own results as a selling point to potential clients, unless they state right off the bat that competing was their goal (again about 1 percent of my customers)

but when it becomes too serious and less fun, when the focus shifts, i feel that SQ meets, such as the ones that JT has been hosting, is more productive in achieving this goal. 

the last meet i hosted up here, i thought it was a great time, we had about 20-30 guys, no pressure, no time limit, we all just listened to each others car, and then went out and had some good bbq...this is something i want to do a lot more.

just my opinion.

b


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BBQ


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

What sums up the judging in SoCal last season is what i said earlier and what Michael said as well.
With the judge we had last session, on every one of my score sheets from him, I did not receive any comments or any notes. Nothing. And I have already talked about the "feedback" received.

When I went up to Redding, I received good notes from all three meca judges, and good verbal feedback. And then outstanding notes and feedback from Mic judging for IASCA that day. 

Just saying. But all that said, I'd rather have competitions with that judge, than no competitions.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I am by far and away not the best judge in the world--but having been and continue to be in the competitor's shoes as well--it definitely sucks to work your ass off building and then tuning or tuning between shows to make improvements and then have no feedback after the show.
Its a big reason, why I provide as much feedback as possible when I judge. Ive been there and done that and was just as upset as everyone else when I get a blank score sheet or something lame like " Great Job" .

Judges should not be beyond reproach. if you have questions or comments --ask them after the show. Between cars, its very difficult and usually against the rules to provide specific feedback to competitors.
But after the show--always make it a point to talk with the judge about scores-what they heard-what they liked and didnt like. what areas you could improve on most--do not get into equipment discussion with judges.
It is really not a judged business to know or care what brands of anything in a system--so donot put a judge in that awkward position by asking him what he thinks of so and such brand or this and that new model and if it would help.

my other judge pet peeve are judges who bolt as soon as they are finished judging or right after awards and the ones who never take time for competitors to ask questions.

A judge who really impressed me was Jeremy Clutter at MECA Finals. After Finals was over, he walked up to every single competitor in the building and asked if they had any questions about their scores. He spent several minutes with each person he talked to reviewing the scores and offering some tips and insight into what he heard.
If more judges would do this, we'd have less problems and complaints about the judging pool.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I always talk to the Judges after the show unfortunately this one Judge we had last year was not not going to say anything other than Sounds Great don't change a thing. What really got me was when I asked about another cars score he said his car is set up for competing, I was really pissed when I heard that comment.



*I would also rather have that Judge than no Judge at all!*


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Someone needs to make RawDawg a judge.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

oca123 said:


> Someone needs to make RawDawg a judge.


I second this!!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is he not interested in becoming a judge because he doesnt want people not liking him? or does he just not have the time?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

oca123 said:


> Is he not interested in becoming a judge because he doesnt want people not liking him? or does he just not have the time?


Todd wanted James (RawDawg) to take over the promoters job then he later mentioned that he would make a great Judge.

I don't know I haven't talked to him about it.

James is looking at this thread (pretty sure), but he tends to be very quiet.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> What really got me was when I asked about another cars score he said his car is set up for competing, I was really pissed when I heard that comment.



yeah that comment was a gem.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Todd wanted James (RawDawg) to take over the promoters job then he later mentioned that he would make a great Judge.
> 
> I don't know I haven't talked to him about it.
> 
> James is looking at this thread (pretty sure), but he tends to be very quiet.


Rawdawg would make a colorful judge.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

astrochex said:


> Rawdawg would make a colorful judge.


He has great ears and a very good memory.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> James is looking at this thread (pretty sure), but he tends to be very quiet.


no, he was at my house, i didnt see him look at the thread.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i still vote to have the blind guy be trained as judge...

b


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> i still vote to have the blind guy be trained as judge...
> 
> b


Damn I forgot about him...... His ability to articulate what he was hearing into real world feedback was amazing.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

No judging for me. I have sinus issues which clogs up my ears throughout the day, my hearing is already blown from my past DJ career and secret love of Gangsta Hip Hop and more importantly, I am not waking up before noon.

And yes, that blind guy was amazing. We should ply him with booze, cash and lap dances.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike the blind guy is a good friend of mine. He won't judge unfortunately for reasons I won't mention

U guys should go to guitar center with mike sometime. He can play drums, the guitar, bass, and keyboards, as well as run a full mixing board. The dude is special for sure


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> No judging for me. I have sinus issues which clogs up my ears throughout the day, my hearing is already blown from my past DJ career and secret love of Gangsta Hip Hop and more importantly, I am not waking up before noon.
> 
> And yes, that blind guy was amazing. We should ply him with booze, cash and lap dances.


Excuses excuses....
There is medicine for #1
Your brain compensates for #2
Do you mean secret love for dirty south music, or secret love for dirty south rappers? I can only relate to the first one.
#4.... suck it up, dude

As to the lap dances, we could save some money and do the lap dances ourselves, it's not like he'll be able to tell the difference..........


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

You're underestimating the blind guy. He can go up to any car at a car show and feel the hood and tell u what kind of car it is and approximate year. Pretty crazy


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> You're underestimating the blind guy. He can go up to any car at a car show and feel the hood and tell u what kind of car it is and approximate year. Pretty crazy


Mike could get past the looks of my car!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Mike could get past the looks of my car!


He may be blind, but I'm sure he's not anosmic.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

so the guy can feel you up, and say "white dude, late 40s, needs viagra?" lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

oca123 said:


> He may be blind, but I'm sure he's not anosmic.


Ouch!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

oca123 said:


> so the guy can feel you up, and say "white dude, late 40s, needs viagra?" lol


not sure, i guess we could use you as the guinnea pig

I'm personally mid 40's and a Ciallis guy myself


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Ouch!


Don't worry Michael. I smoke in my cars too, and I don't empty my ashtrays until they have been full for a couple of days and I've started ashing in a soda can already.




BigRed said:


> not sure, i guess we could use you as the guinnea pig
> 
> I'm personally mid 40's and a Ciallis guy myself


I have a feeling that Mike the blind guy, is the one who came up with your forum name.
Was he around in the 70s? I think perhaps he felt up Bill Gates around that time, and that's how the name Microsoft came to be.

Anyway, back on topic.... sorry


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

BigRed said:


> You're underestimating the blind guy. He can go up to any car at a car show and feel the hood and tell u what kind of car it is and approximate year. Pretty crazy


I vote for Mike the blind guy as well! Amazing skillz, and a real nice guy on top of that!
gf


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

godfathr said:


> I vote for Mike the blind guy as well! Amazing skillz, and a real nice guy on top of that!
> gf


Mike is a very nice guy and more than willing to help.

*All of this is moot since no one is stepping up to promote MECA!*


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ill do it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

60ndown said:


> ill do it


Luke,

Did you move to So. California?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

seems like with the changes to the MECA rules the SoCal crew might just want to promote and compete in IASCA if there was a choice...


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

darrenforeal said:


> seems like with the changes to the MECA rules the SoCal crew might just want to promote and compete in IASCA if there was a choice...


Can you elaborate for a n00b?


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

My three year reign in Modified is over, truck has to go to ModEx...And, if i'm reading the rules correctly, my Jeep has to go into Extreme...Um no.

I'm close to saying Meca can kiss my ass...Actually, I think I just said it.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, so I went and read the rules... not that I'm interested in competing.
So, if you are setup for modified, but add an i20 dock to get optical from an ipod/ipad/iphone, that forces you into Modex, because the i20 is not specifically designed for car audio, and runs on 7.5V?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

So I think we are back to square one here based on the stuff that went on in the MECA rules thread.

Is there someone or a few that can take the bull by the horns? Maybe we can do IASCA/MECA events? Seems that since the MECA classes are shaken up a bit, so the IASCA classes may make some folks happier. I personally find the IASCA scoring more helpful in making the system better. But it'd be a shame to have all the comps. gone down here.

I would try to do what I can, but have my plate full right now; finding a new job and moving to San Diego among other things.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Come out to Tucson. We have a show on 3rd of March.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Smogden said:


> Come out to Tucson. We have a show on 3rd of March.


490 miles one way.


----------

